# Intel Corporation 82437FX und Xorg Konfiguration

## Tinitus

Hallo,

ich möchte gerne xorg.conf für einen integrierten Grafikchip auf einem Corei7 2600 erstellen.

Was ich schon habe:

/etc/make.conf

```

INPUT_DEVICES="keyboard mouse evdev"

VIDEO_CARDS="nvidia intel i128 i810"

```

der Fehler:

```

Xorg -configure

X.Org X Server 1.11.2

Release Date: 2011-11-04

X Protocol Version 11, Revision 0

Build Operating System: Linux 3.2.0-gentoo-r1 x86_64 Gentoo

Current Operating System: Linux Serverneu 3.2.0-gentoo-r1 #1 SMP Fri Jan 13 20:32:18 Local time zone must be set--see zic  x86_64

Kernel command line: real_root=/dev/sda8

Build Date: 13 January 2012  10:02:25PM

 

Current version of pixman: 0.24.0

   Before reporting problems, check http://wiki.x.org

   to make sure that you have the latest version.

Markers: (--) probed, (**) from config file, (==) default setting,

   (++) from command line, (!!) notice, (II) informational,

   (WW) warning, (EE) error, (NI) not implemented, (??) unknown.

(==) Log file: "/var/log/Xorg.0.log", Time: Sat Jan 14 11:08:44 2012

Missing output drivers.  Configuration failed.

Server terminated with error (2). Closing log file.

```

lspci

```

00:02.0 VGA compatible controller: Intel Corporation 82437FX (rev 09)

```

Welchen Treiber braucht man?

G. Roland

----------

## franzf

Du brauchst den xf86-video-intel. Und vor allem: gar keine xorg.conf mehr!

Im kernel musst du CONFIG_DRM_I915_KMS anschalten.

Da sich bei den Treibern recht schnell was tut, fährst du am besten mit den aktuellsten Versionen von xf86-video-intel, mesa, kernel und xorg-server.

Ich hab hier nen i7 2600K, und es läuft alles recht gut. Nur macht das Compositing auf dem kde-Desktop mit qgraphicssystem=raster manche komischen Sachen (von Fenstern sieht man nur das "Blur", usw.) -> graphicssystem="native" geht super  :Smile: 

----------

## Tinitus

 *franzf wrote:*   

> Du brauchst den xf86-video-intel. Und vor allem: gar keine xorg.conf mehr!
> 
> Im kernel musst du CONFIG_DRM_I915_KMS anschalten.
> 
> Da sich bei den Treibern recht schnell was tut, fährst du am besten mit den aktuellsten Versionen von xf86-video-intel, mesa, kernel und xorg-server.
> ...

 

Hallo,

das hat gut funktioniert. Danke.

Noch ein Problem habe ich. Auf dem per VGA Kabel angeschlossenen Monitor ist das Bild verwaschen. bzw. wird alles doppelt und verschwommen angezeigt. Auf dem per DVI Kabel angeschlossenen Monitor ist alles OK. Das hatte ich aber schon bei der Installation unter Ubuntu.

Dann bräuchte ich noch einen Tipp. Wie funktioniert mit der Intel Grafik Xinerama? Habe unter gnome den 2. Monitor in Betrieb, aber die Fenster dehnen sich beim Maximieren über beide Displays aus. Das USE Flag xinerama steht in make.conf.

G. Roland

Edit: Verwende wie beschrieben keine xorg.conf. geht jetzt auch 3d (Stereoskopie)?

----------

## Tinitus

Hallo,

das erste Problem konnte ich durch Verwendung eines HDMI to DVI Adapters umschiffen. Die darstellung ist nun sehr gut.

Die Probleme XINERAMA und 3d Wiedergabe bleiben.

G. Roland

Edit: Verwende wie beschrieben keine xorg.conf. geht jetzt auch 3d (Stereoskopie)?[/quote]

----------

